# [SOLVED]Przyspieszony dźwięk

## Marcin90

Po przejściu na jądro 2.6.34 pojawił się problem z dźwiękiem. Jest on tak jakby przyspieszony, co chwile przeskakuje do przodu. W internecie wyczytałem, że może być to spowodowane złą częstotliwością próbkowania. Próbowałem uruchamiać mplayer z opcją -srate 48000 lub -srate 44100, ale wtedy dźwięk też jest źle odtwarzany. Problem występuje nieregularnie, przy jednym włączeniu komputera jest kiedy indziej go nie ma. Czasami nawet w ciągu jednej sesji jest zepsuty, a później sam się naprawia. Karta dźwiękowa to "HDA SIS966".

Z góry dzięki za pomoc  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: // Jak wolicie dwa tematy to OK.

EDIT2: // Zmieniłem kernel na 2.6.35 i problem zniknął. Temat jest SOLVEDLast edited by Marcin90 on Sat Aug 28, 2010 1:28 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Czytal regulamin? Jeden temat, jeden problem.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Marcin90, proszę o przeczytanie regulaminu i odpowiednie wyedytowanie tematu - inaczej zostanie on zamknięty.

----------

